

E-Gold Founders Face Prison for Money Laundering - jmorin007
http://mashable.com/2008/07/21/e-gold/

======
patrickg-zill
You really think the US gov't is going to let money move around without their
being able to track it? Forget terrorism funding - I do that everytime I fill
up with gas; but there is no way that the IRS would let people move money
around without being traceable.

